# Sentra Ram Air



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I just bought the Weapon R Ram Air Kit for my car. Does anybody know a good place to mount the scoop. What about the hood, what if I get a hood scoop?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

A good place to put it would be in the box and send that shit back. I don't mean to be a dick but this isn't going to help you. Buy a cold air intake and call it good. Hey man I am just telling you like it is, how many people have you ever heard of having a Ram-Air kit on their Sentra and for gods sake don't get a hood scoop. (IMO)


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Another honest question from an interested enthusiast shot down in flames with no back up, no evidence, no quantitative analysis, just opinionated bull. Life is too short for this.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Go whine somewhere else Skinny G, out of having a 98 SE Sentra, 99 SE-L Sentra, 94 SE-R and only racing (SCCA and drags) have I never heard of a "true enthusiast" putting a "Ram Air" setup on a Nissan. OK Sentra dragon maybe you should send that back and go to Home Depot and but a $5.00 dryer vent hose and direct it to your air box or intake and I would bet that if it helped any, it would be just as good as your "Ram Air" idea, but if you can't return it then "Good luck" The whole idea sounds like wasted money and ricey. (IMO)


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Keep smiling there, sparky! Sounds like you have some anger issues or something.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Not really, you just keep on trucking with your XE bad boy, and keep dreaming of a real Sentra. EH?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Skinny G said:


> *Keep smiling there, sparky! Sounds like you have some anger issues or something.
> 
> *


You were given an honest answer...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=294


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *Not really, you just keep on trucking with your XE bad boy, and keep dreaming of a real Sentra. EH? *


What' is with all this 'holyer then you' attitude with people recently? You still just drive a sentra too jackass.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I might drive a car that has the same body and wears the same name badge in the back but they are worlds apart. Hey at least you have the XE and not the total bottom of the barrel in an "E" Don't be mad because I answered the guy with a direct and real answer. At least I responded to him, I didn't see anybody else trying to give him any advice. Why the hell would you buy a "ram air" set up anyway without even knowing where to mount it? Kinda like ywheels and saying "will these fit on my car" 

thoughless question=thoughtless answer

Mr.moderator, if you keep an letting people use up your bandwith with mind numbing questions this will soon be a rice forum and that is about it. If these guys were to go to a technical forum they would get flamed quick as hell. Maybe that is the difference in a E,XE,SE (not 98/99 Sentra) website versus the SR20 guys.

(can't we all just get along?)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

This is exactly my point. It has nothing to do with your original reply, but the one I quoted above. The model you drive does not determine your level of maturity or knowledge, or intentions. All I ever hear from SE-R people is that if it doesn't have a 2.0, then the owner must only be interested in rice and not performance which is absloutely not true. The more people you have, the lower the average intelligence gets:


> SE-R's are a fairly rare bird, the making up only about six to seven percent of total Sentra and 200SX production.


and obviously us GA16DE owners outnumber the SR20DE's, so this is bound to happen. When it comes down to it, the only thing that separates E's, XE's, GXE's, etc from the SE-R's is an lsd and 25 hp, which isn't much in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I never said that having a SE-R makes me more mature or all knowing. Only one of the strongest 4cyl motors ever made with performance potential, LSD, 25hp, interior, and one of the best compacts ever built. If that is all is seperating your XE from my SE-R than yes our cars are almost identical twins. You can spend twice the $ on your engine it still wont be half the car as the SE-R. If you or any of your buddies want to spend money on your E/XE/SE then go right ahead but you will learn the hard way when you sink $1000 + on intake, header, and exhaust and see almost no gain. I have seen this first hand, and have experienced this personally. Ask anybody that has had the two cars and they will tell you the exact same thing. There is simply no comparison.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You are portraying my stereotype perfectly. Say that all you want, but we still both drive sentras. It's not a performance car in any way, it was designed as an enconobox. So yours is more perfomance 'oriented', it's still in no way a sports car. You can dump all kinds of money into your car, but guess what, there's someone out there who will tell you the same thing you just told me. Why bother spending money making an SE-R fast when you can go out and get a Z28 with over 300hp stock? Hmmm?? So don't try and use that logic. We all drive the *BOTTOM* of the nissan lineup, welcome back to reality.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*i agree with you*

my car may be a sentra and a waste of time to some people but i love my car for what it is.....its all i have and what i am going to work with!!! I may have a sr20 but i know my car is a sentra...I 'm proud to own a sentra no matter what model it is....or what options it has

we almost all drive sentras/200sx here and no matter what you do to it it will always be a sentra and nothing more than that...it might be a fast little sentra and you may take off all the badges but guess what your vin# will show up as or your title,or even your market resale value!!!!!! Thats right a Sentra...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Well you know what if I anted to have mullet and drive a Trans-Am or Camaro I would, but my car cost me $4000 try and find a Camaro that has 300hp and air for that price. I need another $1000 and the mullett boys wont even be able to play with me, add $1000 to your car and what do you have?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you insane? $1000 invested in an SE-R will not touch an LS1, at least a straight line, but that's not the the issue at hand anyway. It's not worth arguing about it any more, you've already proved my point about people like you.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok so if I add a T28 w/ a Nismo downpipe, Nismo , 370CC injectors,Conquest intercooler w/ BOV to my SR20 that already has S3 cams and the UR pulley set w/ Nology wires and Denso Iridium plugs I am sure I can touch a camaro but maybe not a LT1, but that really doesn't matter either, all I know is that it is cars like yours that make me feel real good about mine!!!! Have a Nice day, and no hard feelings.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmm, *sr20ricer*, how you gonna do all that turbo stuff with only $1,000? No. Way. In. Hell.

The only difference between SE-R owners and the rest of the Sentra clientele is luck and a little extra cash.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Nismo Manifold-$160
Nismo Downpipe$60
370 CC injectors$300
T25 or T28 $300
Conquest IC $100
Remote Bat Kit $75
Misc. Piping $200


That all adds up to $1195. So I was off $195.00 So now what BAHBEARN? That sure is alot of turbo stuff huh?


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think it's luck. I think if you really wanted a SE-R you would've gotten one. I know after drive an SE-R I wanted nothing else. I love the 4 door sedan but I also love my 200SX SE-R. So it's not luck or chance. But please the ricy shit don't cut it.. but if your going to go rice go all the way. go into shows. get something worth wild.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-RMadness said:


> *I don't think it's luck. I think if you really wanted a SE-R you would've gotten one. I know after drive an SE-R I wanted nothing else. I love the 4 door sedan but I also love my 200SX SE-R. So it's not luck or chance. But please the ricy shit don't cut it.. but if your going to go rice go all the way. go into shows. get something worth wild. *


Are you talking to me? I fucking hate rice, I would never do any of that shit. That was my point, there actually are some of us GA16DE owners that are interested in performance mods. I'm focusing more on suspension myself because I realize the shortcomings of my engine, and I can always swap all my suspension if I get an SE-R after school. I think that's the biggest difference, money. Being a senior in college has lots of expenses besides tuition, I can't afford to do anything else but keep this car for now.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Hey sr20racer, in case you didn't know a stock bare bones bottom line 91 E model with a 4 speed stick ran 0-60 in 8.4 sec. and the 1/4 mile in 16.8. That's only about a second slower than what most b13 se-r's ran. The b13 E model was the fastest 1.6 sentra ever made, now add a few mods like a header, cai, cat-back and advanced timing etc. and the E will run neck and neck with a stock se-r. Not bad for a lowly GA16DE powered sentra eh...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok SENTRAPOWER93 so if you add CAI,header,and a cat back which I assume you will spend about $1000 on these mods then you could actually save that money and buy a SE-R and have nice interior,A/C, and some potentiol there. I hate to keep saying it but the only way to get power out of the 1.6 is to swap it out. I had a 200SX SE so beleive me I know. My friend has a 200SX SE and he has intake,exhaust,header,plugs,wires,flywheel,suspension, and a clutch and when I had my old stock 200SX SE it would keep up with his car, do that same scenario with a SR20 and the modded one is going to pull hard on the stock one. The only thing a E model is good for is to strip it and go lightweight with it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Really, this isn't proving anything... if a 1.6 owner chooses to work on their car, that's their prerogative.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Somebody (sr20racer) hasn't done his turbo homework. I bet $100 you can't get that turbo running right for less than $2500 USD.

Put up or shut up.


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> Are you talking to me? I fucking hate rice, I would never do any of that shit. That was my point, there actually are some of us GA16DE owners that are interested in performance mods. I'm focusing more on suspension myself because I realize the shortcomings of my engine, and I can always swap all my suspension if I get an SE-R after school. I think that's the biggest difference, money. Being a senior in college has lots of expenses besides tuition, I can't afford to do anything else but keep this car for now. *


 I"m talking to anyone who want's to go Rice. I don't mind it, I don't care. I just like speed some people like Looks. I like a little of both. I don't want a fast ugly car or a ugly fast car. So if you want to go all the way rice please go ahead. No one on this borad is going to help anyone out with money to get the things you want. So do what makes you happy. No how many times I've been asked "Why are you going to Turbo that Shitty Sentra" Well, those are Hondas bouys talking. And they car cant keep up after i'm done.. So if you going to do it go all the way. No foucsed on you.. It's on everyone..
Madness


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there is no way in hell u can get a turbo set up for $300 bux.. if u can then if either is stolen or what not... if u want a goood turbo set up u gonna hafta buy the whole shit of things ...


ecu , turbo , manifold , pistons , rings , etc etc etc


cost maybe aroudn 3 G 's but 300 bux.. someone is on crack.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *there is no way in hell u can get a turbo set up for $300 bux.. if u can then if either is stolen or what not... if u want a goood turbo set up u gonna hafta buy the whole shit of things ...
> 
> 
> ecu , turbo , manifold , pistons , rings , etc etc etc
> ...


S13 Silvia T25... $240, in my possesion right now...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok Bahearn I have done my homework and it seems you need to stay after school. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=2561&goto=newpost

Check that out and give me my $100.00 better yet keep it and and buy something nice for yourself. Minus the PP and the JWT ECU and what do you have? A turbo set up for a lot less than $2500.00. For those of you that think you must have a JWT ECU to run a bolt on turbo on your car you don't, so don't try to tell me you do. It is ideal if you do but that can always later. A guy is running a BBDET(without a JWT ECU) in a NX on the SR20 forum and he said it runs good.

LIUSPEED: For being a "Nissan know it all" doesn't seem like you know everything. If you have $3000 + you can do a real nice turbo set up with the rings,pistons, and JWT ecu like you mentioned above, but if you only have about $1300 to work with and you already have a SR20 and can be satisfied with about 200+ hp then you can do what I am going to do, and safely boost 7-10 PSI!!!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so you are saying that for 1300.00 i can get 200+hp with my sr20.,,?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Well it depends, I have the JWT S3 cams and the Unorthodox pulley set and some other small mods that will help but yes If you do this you can be close to if not pushing that kind of HP. Think about it you can go NA with a SR20 and do this:

CAI: $200
Header$400
cams:$500
Pulleys$150
Catback$500
and plugs,wires, and advance the timing and you can be pushing 140-145 to the wheels or you can do a cheap turbo set up and get alot more hp. I wish I would of done that in the beginning. My car is pretty quick, I can pull on a B16 with all of the bolt ons and I have great torque but I am just about maxed out as far NA goes and I am craving some big gains. (w/o NOS)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *
> For those of you that think you must have a JWT ECU to run a bolt on turbo on your car you don't, so don't try to tell me you do. It is ideal if you do but that can always later. A guy is running a BBDET(without a JWT ECU) in a NX on the SR20 forum and he said it runs good.
> *


If he's got the BBDET engine, he might have used the ecu from the original engine, that's why he did not use the JWT ecu. If you have your ordinairy se-r and you want to throw a turbo on there, I can promise you you have to have the ecu. So unless you're buying a whole new engine with ecu, you don't have a choice you have to add the JWT ecu onto your price list. BTW, it's "runs WELL...."


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, *sr20racer*, recursive links tell me nothing. Try that again, this time pointing to the proper post.

Actually, don't bother. I've been on the SE-R mailing list for four years, and not *one* turbo install described there *ever* ran with only a thousand bucks thrown at it. There are a lot of expensive details not originally forseen. Strange that none of the turbo installs I've read about used a NISMO down-pipe. I would presume on that evidence that it WON'T WORK in the B13-B15 series. Also, any turbo you bought for three hundred bucks will need a rebuild, so triple that price.

You need to ACTUALLY DO IT FOR THE PRICE YOU QUOTE. You pull that off, you get my $100 dollars. Receipts on demand, of course.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

bahearn said:


> * Also, any turbo you bought for three hundred bucks will need a rebuild, so triple that price.
> *


I don't agree with that statement, but I do agree that putting together a turbo kit for 1000 or under is extremely difficult. Even with a 300 dollar turbo (without a rebuild), you still have tons of other parts to buy, and don't discount costs like shipping. And like I said before the ecu is mandatory unless you already have a BB engine. I don't think there is a given price for a turbo kit, depends on whether you want to pay someone for their kit or you're resourceful enough to put together one on your own, but I don't think it will cost under 1000 bucks either way...


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

alright now chill out!! LOL.. just be glad we are not all driving civics with apc decals and lighted windshield sprayers with our pep boy chrome (i mean plastic) hub caps... am i right?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> seRpwr
> Nissan Newbie
> 
> Registered: Jul 2002
> ...





> alright now chill out!! LOL.. just be glad we are not all driving civics with apc decals and lighted windshield sprayers with our pep boy chrome (i mean plastic) hub caps... am i right?


Sigh.......


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

OK Bahearn check out Matt Dehavens turbo'd classic. I have not spoke to him personally but look on the SE-R.net and look for his project car. I am sick of arguing with 5 different guys. So I think I do it for cheap and nobody else does so there it is. Peace.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*this has been the most entertaining thing...*

this has been one of the most entertaining rants i've ever read. SR20s suck. Real enthusiasts buy lawnmower motors and tune them up to 50hp. THEN they put them in their car. If anyone out there has a 1 liter GA doing 150hp, I'd be more interested in finding out how to do that than anything else. 

I've been trying to figure a price for a turbo, and it seems like you COULD get a set-up done for under a thousand, with a surplus turbo and some cheap shop fabricated parts, or surplus stuff off of old 1.8 Nissan engines, but it would run ragged as hell, and would probably be bad for your car, as well. You would definitely need some timing and ECU adjustments, and that alone would push it over the edge, unless you're already running a sports-tuned motor.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: this has been the most entertaining thing...*



niky said:


> *this has been one of the most entertaining rants i've ever read. SR20s suck. Real enthusiasts buy lawnmower motors and tune them up to 50hp. THEN they put them in their car. If anyone out there has a 1 liter GA doing 150hp, I'd be more interested in finding out how to do that than anything else.
> *


First of all, nobody said SR20's suck, I just said it was my opinion that some SR20 *owners* were thinking way too much of themselves and their cars. Second of all, where the hell are you going to find a 1 liter GA? You really need to pay attention, you're just making this stuff up as you go along. Show me where in this thread anyone said anything even remotely close to :


> Real enthusiasts buy lawnmower motors and tune them up to 50hp.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Wasent this post about ram air? The original question has been answered. Lets leave all of this $1000 turbo set-up stuff for the forced induction section. We dont need any bickering going on. If you want to debate about how much it costs to go turbo, dont do it here. One more thing I think we have seen enough of the GA vs. SR debate. At this point debating it anymore is just a waste of spacee.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

definitely.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

It was alredy dropped


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*1 liter...*

Actually, i DO KNOW that there is no 1 liter GA. i do know FOR A FACT, though, that the range extends from GA20 (really old engine, never meant for the American market, on some Asian Maximas) down to GA13. I should know, I actually have one of those crappy motors!

What I meant was, it's weird how people think you need a bigger engine to have big performance and big fun. Modding up pathetic rice burners and making them run like *real* cars seems to me to be a bigger achievement than fixing up an engine-chassis combo that was *meant* to be modded.

Besides, when I was talking about rant, I meant the *other guy.*  

okay, it's dropped.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

*here is my honest answer.....*

the Ram Air thing will probably not work, but i have like no real proof it will not. all i know is i like my hoodscoop and my B13 likes the CAI. http://www.angelfire.com/empire/se-r/ Do whatever you want to your car because it is *your car!!!!* a lil rice never hurt anyone

jr


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

You want to improve your induction beyond a CAI?
You go this way...

http://www.electricsupercharger.com/

Not to be confused with the $29.00 crap sold on ebay;
those are RV exhaust fan motors. They destruct and
the engine will inhale them....

This, however is the real deal. An optimised sr20, 91-93
high port is a breather... The hot shot exhaust and PR-CAI
Do wonders for a motor begging to breathe...
Do'nt take my word, ask around; then go here.....


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey sr20racer i know its already dropped but i just wanna say this...any idiot can buy a good car from the lot but its not about that... to me its about putting your heart and soul into a car you prefer to work on....and also if you think your soo above everyone else then why dont you have a chat with the pulsar gti-r guys then and talk the way you want to them and see how above you really are!!!

we all have nissans dont forget that!!!


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

aight,
back to the first question, the ram air, sr20racer, dont talk shit unless you have experiance, i HAVE the weapon r stack intake and the ram air kit, and i took it to the dyno and with the ram air kit i gained 4HP at the wheels on the dyno, and i shaved off .4 on my 1/4. so on the GA motor the ram air does help a lot, and the ram air is better for people that live in areas where it that has bad weather such as snow and heavy rain, because your filter is not exposed to the elements so for me its hands down a better option for performance and not gettin shit in my engine via the CAI. 

and to answer the sencond part to the first question, i've found that the best way to route the ram air hose is where the stock air box was, you've gotta rip out all that stock plastic crap outa the fender and have the opening facing the front in the bumper. if you have anyother questions about install or trouble shooting, let me know. 

and come on people, we all have nissans, and the idea behind this site is help make eachothers cars better and faster, not to tell the inexperiaced people that they're dumb and that they suck. i have a mesage for those of you taht do berate your fellows, YOUR THE POSERS!! at least this guy had the smarts to ASK. thats how you learn by askin questions. i'm out.


----------

